# AIB loans not showing up on ICB



## abarksdale (1 Apr 2008)

Hi i have one paid of mortage from AIB.

One current mortage going back 4 years and 3 different credit cards with AIB.

I pulled my and my partners ICB and to my horror none of the AIB loans are showing on either report!

Now i expected the Credit Cards not to show-i contacted my branch and  they said AIB dont report Home Loans and may just have started?The only things on it are the enquiries that AIB made last year.Not even a Credit Union enquiry/footprint is not on it.

Is it possable that part of my credit is on a different report say by a slightly different address?

They said they will look into and get back with me.I am well versed in Credit Reports and scoring models as i lived in the States and everything there is of a credit report.

has anyone else had this problem with a main bank?How does one get credit from a bank you dont bank with-i presume its through the statements you send them when you apply?

Regardless i felt a tad naked i have always had great credit and thought my profile was helathy here-instead there is nothing on it other than enquiries.

Any thoughts on this is appreciated.


----------



## Lauren (1 Apr 2008)

Had the same recently...no evidence of AIB credit cards on my credit report...but why are you horrified? Isn't the absence of information just as good as having a clear record? 
Or do you get a higher 'score' if there are multiple loans/cards etc with clean repayment history?


----------



## moneyhoney (1 Apr 2008)

I recently pulled my ICB file & had several loans with AIB in the past and all reported as is my current 4-year old AIB mortgage. So what you were told 'i contacted my branch and they said AIB dont report Home Loans and may just have started?' sounds like rubbish to me.


----------



## abarksdale (1 Apr 2008)

I thought AIB would report and i agree with last poster.The question is if they are reporting were is it showing up?

From what i have read here,if one leaves out a previous address if you have one,than your report may be  in complete.

My previous was the USA and looking at the  ICB  one can enter a address from another country.I wonder if AIB reported the loans based on my USA address?

To the poster about no credit  being a postive its not a negative as it is only one  part of the total sum.They use a whole host of data to score you.

The fact is loans should show period.Other wise the whole process is diverted, which in many cases it is   because of way they pick up data and also the way its reported.

They need a single ID  for people like a PPS and that would end alot of the problems.


----------



## thombom (4 Apr 2008)

Hi i work in a bank. Just to let you know AIB don't post their info to the irish credit burea, so any AIB loans (not too sure about home loans), AIB credit cards will not appear on your ICB that the bank receive. Credit Unions work this way also. So if you apply for credit from a bank and your current a/c statments show direct debit to AIB / Credit Union, they will usually request up to date statements on your AIB laon / CC, credit union loan to show outstanding bal and payment history as they will not appear on ur ICB.


----------



## arret (6 Apr 2008)

AIB have details of my loan on ICB ?? It's a personal loan .. not a home loan.


----------



## MugsGame (7 Apr 2008)

> I am well versed in Credit Reports and scoring models as i lived in the States and everything there is of a credit report.



Things are very different here; there is no need to build up a good record with the ICB to secure future credit. This is a positive thing for consumers IMHO! The ICB does not assign credit ratings; it records information banks provide on your loan performance. Banks then take this information into their internal systems and use it as part of their loan approval process. Some Irish banks only report loans that are defaulted on. Therefore most banks will ask to see bank statements for input into their internal rating system as part of the loan approval process.


----------



## remey (7 Apr 2008)

Although a relatively small issue, I would rather my perfect credit history was shown on ICB. 
As the OP stated, he has had all his loans with them and now has no record to show perfect payments. From previous work in financial institutions and dealing with underwriters I know that they definitely consider a detailed and clean ICB to be an advantage. Although its unlikely that they will admit it, consumers with no ICB can be 'scored' lower than those with a perfect history showing. 
Yes, you can send in the relevant loan statements etc but to me thats a hassle.


----------



## portboy (8 Apr 2008)

A no-show on ICB is generally taken as not a good sign. Banks, when looking to score an applicant, prefer to see a positive history of repayments rather than no history at all. With no history they are left with no knowledge...better to have a ICB than not.  Also beware when shopping around, that a lot of banks (I know from experience of Underwriting) will score an applicant negatively if they see there have been many searches on the ICB...so if AIB / NIB/ Ulster etc all do a search it will affect your overall rating negatively


----------



## Quarehawk (19 Apr 2008)

It is incorrect to say that Credit Unions do not post to ICB - a growing number do.

Some, but not all, are listed on the ICB website.


----------



## annemarief8 (21 Apr 2008)

its very unfair that 'footprints' from multiple lenders can affect you adversely.

you are entitle to shop around for financial products like anything else, and part of making a judgement involves knowing which ones are realistically an option for you...ie will be approved.  Therefore it makes sense to see can you get approval before considering one product over another.

Plus i applied ot Rabodirect and Friends first left 8 footprints on my report...all on the same day...all within 20 mins of each other. so now the list looks really long when in reality it was only one application.


----------



## demoivre (21 Apr 2008)

Quarehawk said:


> It is incorrect to say that Credit Unions do not post to ICB - a growing number do.
> 
> Some, but not all, are listed on the ICB website.



Around 96% of credit unions are *not *members of the ICB.


----------

